# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Σκεπασμα κλουβιου

## Νάτσος

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.εχω ενα παπαγαλακι budgie κ αναρωτιεμαι αν θελει σκεπασμα το βραδυ.το εχω εδω και μερες.Απο τοτε που το πηρα δν το εχω σκεπασει ουτε μια φορα,σημερα το επιδιωξα για πρωτη φορα.Οταν το σκεπασα κοιμηθηκε αμεσως .Μετα απο λιγο πηγα να τραβηξω λιγο το πανακι απο μπροστα κ ακουσα ενα φτερουγισμα.Του εβγαλα αμεσως το πανακι να μην παθει κατι.Τωρα δεν το εχω σκεπασμενο αυτη τη στιγμη.Πειραζει.....???
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!



Με εκτιμιση Θανάσης(15)

----------


## stephan

Το καλυτερο ειναι να το σκεπαζεις για να ηρεμει (αφου δεν βλεπει φως και κινήσεις). 
Ακομα με το σκεπασμα αποφευγουμε τις κρισεις πανικου το βραδυ (σαν αυτη που αναφέρεις η οπο εγινε ακριβως λογο της κίνησης)

----------


## vasilis.a

καλησπερα..μεσα στο σπιτι εχεις το κλουβι η εξω??το βραδυ καλο ειναι να το σκεπαζεις αν ειναι σε χωρο με φως πχ μπαλκονι που υπαρχει δημοσιος φωτισμος κοντα η αναβοσβηνει καποιος το φως.απλα οταν βγαζεις το πανακι μην το κανεις αποτομα και τρομαζεις το πουλακι να νιωθει πρωτα την παρουσια σου και το βγαζεις με αργες κινησεις.

----------


## Νάτσος

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια για την απαντηση σας!

----------


## vasilakis13

Άρχισα κι εγώ να τα σκεπάζω με μια φλις κουβέρτα παλιά, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκάσουν?

----------


## pasxalis

Αν ειναι μέσα στο σπίτι νομίζω είναι χοντρό,ένα σκούρο σεντόνι η μια πετσέτα προσώπου είναι καλύτερα. το θα ήταν καλό στα πολύ κρύα 
αν είναι το πουλί έξω το βράδυ και αν έχεις πολύ υγρασία εκεί που μένεις.

----------


## Peri27

εγω τα σκεπαζω με ενα πανακι ειτε τα εχω μεσα ειτε εξω .. ειναι πιο ηρεμα και εχω παρατηρησει πως οταν ειναι σκεπασμενα δεν εχουν κρισης πανικου .. και γενικα νομιζω πως και κεινα νιωθουν πιο προστατευμενα και πιο ασφαλη ..

----------


## vasilakis13

οκ παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ!εξω τα εχω,θα βαζω κατι πιο ελαφρυ για τωρα αλλα αργοτερα θα τους βαζω την κουβερτα.
Κι εμενα απο τοτε που τα σκεπαζω κοιμουνται σαν πουλακια! μονο μια φορα εχουν φωναξει επειδη ηταν σκεπασμενα και χτυπησε συναργεμος,αλλα αυτο συμβαινει σπανια

----------


## Sandra

καλύτερα να το σκεπάζεις και αν έχεις σκουρόχρωμο πανάκι ακόμα καλύτερα.... Δεν βλέπουν φως και είναι ποιο ήσυχα...

----------


## mariakappa

αλλα θελουν και αλλα πανικοβαλονται.δες εσυ σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει.εαν παντως δεν θελει να μην το πιεζεις.το φοβιζεις περισοτερο.

----------


## Elisavet

> αλλα θελουν και αλλα πανικοβαλονται.δες εσυ σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει.εαν παντως δεν θελει να μην το πιεζεις.το φοβιζεις περισοτερο.


πχ τα δικά μου δέν θέλουν γτ εχουν συνηθίσει να με βλέπουν. το βράδυ που πάω για ύπνο με φωνάζουν και μου σπαράζουν την καρδιά!

----------

